# Wank like an Addiction



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Brain process:
Walk like an Egyptian -> Wank like an Egyptian -> Wank like an Addiction

Then I did the following quiz: ((http://www.alcohol.org.nz/IsYourDrinkingOK.aspx)), replacing alcohol with wanking.

And discovered that I am a *high risk wanker*. Apparently my wanking may be doing myself or others harm. LOL!

You?



(...shits and giggles...)


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd be spitting dust if I did it SIX TIMES IN ONE SESSION.

I got medium-risk.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

*does it for kicks and giggles too* 
*
High-Risk*
Your wanking will cause you or may have already caused you problems 

*LMAO* 
*McG*, *Byers*, *Azi*? You should REALLY stop me from doing it. :tongue:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> *does it for kicks and giggles too*
> *
> High-Risk*
> Your wanking will cause you or may have already caused you problems
> ...


Sorry, not gonna happen! :wink:


By the way, I'm Medium-Risk. :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm low risk.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got low risk.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Apparently I'm a high risk wanker.

I dismiss this notion.

*goes to wank*


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha I'm medium-risk


----------



## murkrow (Oct 12, 2009)

lol "*How often in the last year have you been unable to remember what happened the night before because you had been wanking?"

High-risk
*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

*



How often in the last year have you needed a wank in the morning to get yourself going after a heavy wanking session?

Click to expand...

 
*I'm high-risk also.

But my max is 4 times per day, and even that was difficult...6 is out of the question. *:tongue:*


> *When socialising with friends or family:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

*High-Risk*

The sad thing is I am beginning to understand the cougar mentality..........guys my age dont get I am like an 18 yo boy when it comes to my sex drive. The last guy I dated seriously (I cannot sleep around, have to be attached/serious) was 9yrs 10 mos younger..and he still couldnt keep up.......so anyhow I have YET to actually qualify for a cougar.. haha *10 yrs I think officially qualifies :blushed:

*M E O W*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, six or more times a day. High-risk. *sigh* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The women rank higher than the men, who saw that one cumming!?


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> The women rank higher than the men, who saw that one cumming!?


Less effort required means a higher frequency?


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I think for women it fluxuates depending on the time of month..........believe me, there are days I am way busier than with this.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed. Sometimes it is an insatiable drive, and even after doing it twelve times in a row, after my clit is nearly bruised or blistered and I am too sore to enjoy it, there is still the frantic sense of needing to do it again. Some days I have no desire at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

snail said:


> Agreed. Sometimes it is an insatiable drive, and even after doing it twelve times in a row, after my clit is nearly bruised or blistered and I am too sore to enjoy it, there is still the frantic sense of needing to do it again. Some days I have no desire at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
whoa....that scared me reading that! lol


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

*High-Risk*

Your wanking will cause you or may have already caused you problems


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> *High-Risk*
> 
> The sad thing is I am beginning to understand the cougar mentality..........guys my age dont get I am like an 18 yo boy when it comes to my sex drive.


I hear ya, sistah! 

High Risk.


----------



## glitterincateyez (Sep 19, 2009)

:tongue: High Risk :tongue:


----------

